# Merak Seat Post - Monolink?



## r_o_b_s_o_n

hi there,
I am thinking about getting a Merak, but have been wondering about the seat post. I haven't used a Selle Italia SLR before, but really like my Arione, what if I want to use a saddle OTHER than an SLR? I looked on the Selle Italia page, which is poorly laid out  and the only saddle I can find with the Mono link system is 4 different versions of the SLR? 

So, can you order a Merak with a standard seat post?


----------



## Trialtir USA

There is an adaptor for this post that will convert it to a 2 rail system so you can run whatever saddle you choose. If you live in North or South America please go to our site and contact any of our authorized dealers to order this part. If you live outside these zones please contact your distributor in your zone.


----------



## timujin

Hey Trialtir,

Can you post a link to your site?? 

Thanks,


----------



## Trialtir USA

*Website Link*



timujin said:


> Hey Trialtir,
> 
> Can you post a link to your site??
> 
> Thanks,


Trialtir - US distributor for De Rosa, Enervit, LAS, Stella Azzurra and MOA Custom Apparel Please remember we only distribute in North & South America. If you are not located in these zones please contact your distributor in that area. Or you can always contact ::: De Rosa ::: where there is an inquiry link.

I'm sorry we don't normally post this link. We mainly reply to these types of websites regarding information to correct or dispel and not to steer.


----------



## PVA

*Fizik Carbon braided?*



Trialtir USA said:


> There is an adaptor for this post that will convert it to a 2 rail system so you can run whatever saddle you choose. If you live in North or South America please go to our site and contact any of our authorized dealers to order this part. If you live outside these zones please contact your distributor in your zone.


Does this mean a Fizik Antares carbon braided saddle also fits? In pictures it sort of looks as if running bigger rails might be a problem. Or is another adaptor available?

Thanks in advance


----------

